# ALSA Problem -- soundcore.ko in unrecognized format

## FcukThisGame

```
localhost linux # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format                                       [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format                                       [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format                                       [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...     
```

And no sound. I deleted soundcore.ko and did 'make modules_install', but I still have the same errors.

useful parts of kernel config:

```
CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

```

dmesg:

```
localhost linux # dmesg | grep soundcore

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

localhost linux # dmesg | grep intel8x0

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55348 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55158 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55027 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 99320 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

```

any idea? or any more output needed to be seen?

Thanks in advance

Brewer

----------

## NeddySeagoon

FcukThisGame,

It looks like you have updated gcc between compiling the kernel and the alsa modules. The kernel and its modules need to be compiled with the same version of gcc - the kernel checks.

Rebuild and reinstall your kernel starting with make clean.

The other possibility is that your module-init-tools needs to be rebuilt. I don't know why that helps but its fixed this issue for me a few times now.

----------

